# Pixel's First Walk



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We took Pixel on her first "walk" today. Well, MOST of it was riding in the stroller, as it was much too long a walk for her to have walked, even if she really understood the leash at this point, which she doesn't. But she did come out for three short "walk sessions". The first was on our rail trail, where she pounced on sticks and chased Kodi. (a great incentive to keep her headed in the right direction on the leash!) 

Then we popped her back in the stroller for the ride to the beach. She LOVED playing in the edge of the water with Kodi, though she didn't dare get more than her front toes wet. Then she "walked, hopped, galloped and pounced along after Kodi on the road out from the beach. When she looked like she was slowing down, we popped her back in the stroller until we got back to our(long) driveway. There, we let her have a third on-leash experience, again following Kodi. He's going to be a great training partner for her to learn polite on leash walking. I think a lot of the time, she didn't even realize she had the leash attached to her! She also started to learn that we don't drink out of puddles or "wild" water… just from the bottle we carry for them.

Now she's totally pooped out, and fast asleep by my feet!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

My gosh Karen you live in a beautiful spot. Pixel looks so tiny next to Kodi, you forget how tiny they are as babies. What a good big brother Kodi is. She is going to love him. That last picture of her is so sweet. She looks tuckered out from her big day.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

The greatest thing about having a puppy when you have an older dog is how fast they learn things by just following, especially housebreaking. It certainly was a great day today for a walk. Looks like you all enjoyed it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She is adorable!! Lovely area!! Kodi is such a good big brother


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

She's really a cutie. That was exactly how Zoe did when we took her with my daughter-in-law's older small breed dog. She kept dashing to catch up to and pounce on the older dog.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is such a cutie! She seems to be smart already learning so much with you!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a beautiful area you live in for walking! I am envious. Kodi is going to have a pesky little sister adoring him for the rest of his life, ha! Pixel is a beauty.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Totally sweet and adorable, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She is just precious Looks like a beautiful day for a walk…They are just darling together!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

What a cutie pie she is!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Spring has sprung in the Northeast! Love the pics. Pixel is just adorable.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Congratulations! Karen. Pixel is lovely. I too have a new Hav. The exact same age actually. Born February 22! I haven't had time to introduce her to the forum yet. We're busy enjoying similar training.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Congratulations! Karen. Pixel is lovely. I too have a new Hav. The exact same age actually. Born February 22! I haven't had time to introduce her to the forum yet. We're busy enjoying similar training.


Congratulations, Karen! But we want to see pictures of yours too! They sure are a lot of work at this stage, but it's so much fun!!!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> Congratulations, Karen! But we want to see pictures of yours too! They sure are a lot of work at this stage, but it's so much fun!!!


As soon as I can remember how to post pics!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Okay, here she is.....Nirvana's Heartsong Cherry Blossom. We'll call her Blossom.

Yes! Karen, New pups are very busy, but this little girl has been surprisingly easy! Her breeder did not train her to a litter pan, but I wanted to try. So, I went back to read Tom King's thread on their system and she took to it immediately. In fact, she shocked me the 2nd morning she was here by jumping back into her xpen and pooping in her litter box. I need to post this remarkable success on that thread. She has no trouble going outside and/or in the litter pan. There was really no training required she just used it on her own.

Another funny thing is, after the 3rd day, Dance decided that Blossom must be her puppy! She has really taken her under her wing. I plan to start conformation shows in the fall. It should be fun.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, she's GORGEOUS!!! And I'm glad to hear that she and Dance are getting along well. I think Kodi is starting to get more used to Pixel too. They are playing together more and more.

Things seem to easier with Pixel too... I think, at least for me, the main difference is that I'm not a "first time puppy mom" this time around! So things I worried about last time don't bother me this time.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Cherry Blossom, so beautiful in her havanese down pose.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> Things seem to easier with Pixel too... I think, at least for me, the main difference is that I'm not a "first time puppy mom" this time around! So things I worried about last time don't bother me this time.


Nothing like experience to calm your fears. Even so, I DO have to remember what its like to have a new pup in the house. Its been 4 yrs since the last one.

Enjoy Pixel and keep posting her progress. :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Nothing like experience to calm your fears. Even so, I DO have to remember what its like to have a new pup in the house. Its been 4 yrs since the last one.
> 
> Enjoy Pixel and keep posting her progress. :biggrin1:


And&#8230; I had the most WONDERFUL experience yesterday for the first time&#8230; I took a little nap in the afternoon, curled up with TWO sweet little doggies!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> And&#8230; I had the most WONDERFUL experience yesterday for the first time&#8230; I took a little nap in the afternoon, curled up with TWO sweet little doggies!


Awwww.....my favorite thing to do!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

The little ones look up to the older dogs for guidance. I know Toby and now Nix learned a lot from Bumi (Thanks God he is so well behaved!).

Karen and Karen, once again, congrats. Both pups are just adorable!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

There's really nothing sweeter.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Pixel is super cute ... congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks. She's a really fun puppy!


----------

